# Torque en un motor AC



## candexis (Ene 8, 2008)

Hola, sera que alguien me puede hacer el favor de explicarme la curva de torque de un motor ac (Ver grafica), no entiendo porque el torque toma esta forma. gracias


----------



## SIGU (Ene 21, 2008)

Iniciando con la respuesta existen dos tipos importantes de motores AC los motores sincrónicos y los asincronicos, los sincrónicos se llaman de esa manera porque la velocidad del campo magnético en el estator y el rotor es la misma y de esto depende su velocidad de rotación, los asincronos o y los mas comunes de estos los de jaula de ardilla trabajan bajo el principio de inducción electromagnética en el rotor, el cual esta formado de barras de cobre cortocircuitadas para lograr una corriente inducida en estas barras y luego un campo magnético que tratara de alcanzar al campo magnético del estator que lo induce. de esta manera en tu gráfica vemos el de un motor asincronico, podemos ver que a una velocidad de arranque ya se tiene un pequeño torque, y este va aumentando a medida que la velocidad del rotor aumenta, llegando en un momento a un torque maximo (breakdown torque) y luego este empieza a disminuir con el aumento de la velocidad de rotor, esta región es la deseada en el funcionamiento de un motor asincronico por ser lineal. Entonces segun la grafica podemos ver que la region recomendada iria desde el punto (breakdown torque) hasta al velocidad de sincronismo  en la que el torque se hace cero, esto es si el rotor alcanza la velocidad de sincronismo o sea la velocidad a la cual gira el campo magnético del estar  no habría ya una inducción de corriente en el rotor y por lo tanto el campo magnético en el rotor seria nulo al igual que el torque.


----------



## Electricista (Ene 28, 2008)

Por lo que yo puedo entender del grafico es que la curva es resultado de pruebas del motor con el 100% de carga.
El torque en el valor inicial corresponde al rotor parado, entonces al energizarse, este desarrolla un valor de torque equivalente al 150% del torque nominal, segun el esfuerzo que se necesite en el arranque de un motor electrico ,los torques son diferentes, por ejemplo el motor de un compresor va dessarrollar un torque mayor que el de un ventilador...
Pues bien ,conforme el motor va aumentando de velocidad, el torque varia, realmente es la fuerza que esta aplicando a la carga para poder aumentar su rotacion, que es logicamente superior al 100%, si hablamos de fuerza estamos hablando de aceleracion, el motor de continua acelerando,pasando por comportamiento diferente en funcion de la velocidad, hasta llegar al 100%, adonde existe un equilibrio velocidad - torque el motor no aumenta de velocidad ni disminuye, si reduze la carga la velocidad se incrementa ligeramente y el torque tambien disminuye...
Intenta entederlo con estos principios y veras que es facil....
Carlos Alberto - Brasil


----------

